# Any Turtle Keepers ?



## *RYAN*

I have got 2 RES ( red eared sliders ) does anyone else have any turtles I love them lol


----------



## Rick

I have an eastern box turtle. Always been a big fan of turtles.


----------



## *RYAN*

These people know everything there is to know about turtles GREAT forum.

http://www.turtlesale.com/forum/


----------



## Rick

I like turtleforum.com


----------



## Peekaboo

I have a pair of red eared sliders as well. Although they're the same age, one is two to three times the size as the other. At first I thought the larger one was hogging down all the food, but when I began feeding them separately, I noticed that the little one would eat a lot less.


----------



## Rick

> I have a pair of red eared sliders as well. Although they're the same age, one is two to three times the size as the other. At first I thought the larger one was hogging down all the food, but when I began feeding them separately, I noticed that the little one would eat a lot less.


One could be a female. Females are much larger.


----------



## Peekaboo

Hmm that would be ironic considering the larger one is named Junior and the smaller one is Totchi. I got them both when they were about 2 inches in length. Totchi was "cuter" so I gave her what I thought sounded like a feminine name.


----------



## sk8erkho

Went to Turtlesales tried to order Red Eared Sliders upon checkout could not make payment. Messege said "recipient currently unable to receive money." Any one else have problems on this site? Anyone know where i can purchase baby RES? For reasonable prices of course! 8)

Best Regards,

Khori


----------



## Rick

> Went to Turtlesales tried to order Red Eared Sliders upon checkout could not make payment. Messege said "recipient currently unable to receive money." Any one else have problems on this site? Anyone know where i can purchase baby RES? For reasonable prices of course! 8) Best Regards,
> 
> Khori


Never heard of that site. RES are readily available. Be ready for a long commitment as turtles live a long time and RES do get fairly large.


----------



## Peekaboo

Unless you have my turtle. I swear the little thing is anorexic. I've had her for 3 years already, and she's barely 4 inches in length. She's a healthy little turtle ... just little and doesn't seem to see the point in eating.


----------



## Rick

> Unless you have my turtle. I swear the little thing is anorexic. I've had her for 3 years already, and she's barely 4 inches in length. She's a healthy little turtle ... just little and doesn't seem to see the point in eating.


What do you feed it? What kind of habitat is it in? What kind of lighting do you use?


----------



## Peekaboo

I keep her in a 20 Gal Long aquarium. The water temperature is kept at about 75 degrees. She has a UV basking light, the wattage and brand I don't remember off hand, but I can tell you later.

I feed her a staple of Reptomin and supplement it occasionally with crickets, plain boiled chicken (not a lot), and feeder fish every once in awhile. I can never get her to eat any veggies.

She's never had a very large appetite. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Rick

> I keep her in a 20 Gal Long aquarium. The water temperature is kept at about 75 degrees. She has a UV basking light, the wattage and brand I don't remember off hand, but I can tell you later.I feed her a staple of Reptomin and supplement it occasionally with crickets, plain boiled chicken (not a lot), and feeder fish every once in awhile. I can never get her to eat any veggies.
> 
> She's never had a very large appetite. Am I doing something wrong?


The diet really could use some work. Reptomin should be used only some of the time. She needs a basking light and another UV light. The good ones to use are called Reptisun. Also needs a place to get out of the water under the basking light. Most will tell ya a 20 long is too small.


----------



## Peekaboo

What else do you suggest I feed her?

She has a floating dock, so she has room to get out. I'm using a combination basking/UV light, but you suggest I use two seperate lights?

Originally the 20 gallon was only temporary, but she hasn't grown out of it. She's almost 4 inches in length at the moment, I was afraid she'd spend her days sucked up against a filter if I got a larger tank. So she will be okay in something larger then?


----------



## Rick

> What else do you suggest I feed her?She has a floating dock, so she has room to get out. I'm using a combination basking/UV light, but you suggest I use two seperate lights?
> 
> Originally the 20 gallon was only temporary, but she hasn't grown out of it. She's almost 4 inches in length at the moment, I was afraid she'd spend her days sucked up against a filter if I got a larger tank. So she will be okay in something larger then?


The more a variety of food the better. Most baby turtles won't eat veggies but they usually start taking to them the older they get. If your turtle is over four years old she may want some. Try offering her some green leaf lettuce, romaine lettuce, bok choy, etc etc. She may not eat it but eventually she will.

Yeah those basking lights don't usually offer enough of the proper UV. Get a strip light with a reptisun bulb. If she's four inches the 20 long is probably ok but a lot of experts will tell ya you need something bigger. You will eventually for sure. Females get pretty big. Yours may be a male which means it will stay much smaller.


----------



## Peekaboo

Thanks for the advice Rick. I'll definitely follow up on the strip light you suggested, as well as expand her diet. Hopefully, the changes will stimulate her appetite. Once she starts getting bigger, I'll look into a new tank as well. Thank you!


----------



## Rick

Might be helpful too check out turtleforum.com I love mantids but turtles have always come first.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Ive got two yellow-bellied sliders (very similar to the RES)..

Jonny.


----------

